# How to Cope?



## jbergsing (Feb 16, 2008)

With only one week to go before I FINALLY get to order my Mac and finalize my divorce with Bill Gates, I find myself going nuts with anticipation. How do I cope with this excitement?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 16, 2008)

You could go to the Apple store and stare for a couple of hours. Or you could go to Best Buy and tell everyone looking at a PC that you switched to Apple. Of course, you could make some spiritual example out of it and maybe even write a tract to go along with it. 

"Why Apple vs. PC is much like the antithetical relationship between the Sons of God and the sons of Adam" by John Bergsing


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 16, 2008)

Go to a restaurant and order a $20 dinner. Pay $50.


----------



## Seb (Feb 16, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Go to a restaurant and order a $20 dinner. Pay $50.





And then realize the utensils you want to eat with are not compatible.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 16, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Of course, you could make some spiritual example out of it and maybe even write a tract to go along with it.



Umberto Ecco did something like that. He thought Apple was Catholic:



> The fact is that the world is divided between users of the Macintosh computer and users of MS-DOS compatible computers. I am firmly of the opinion that the Macintosh is Catholic and that DOS is Protestant. Indeed, the Macintosh is counterreformist and has been influenced by the "ratio studiorum" of the Jesuits. It is cheerful, friendly, conciliatory, it tells the faithful how they must proceed step by step to reach - if not the Kingdom of Heaven - the moment in which their document is printed. It is catechistic: the essence of revelation is dealt with via simple formulae and sumptuous icons. Everyone has a right to salvation.
> 
> DOS is Protestant, or even Calvinistic. It allows free interpretation of scripture, demands difficult personal decisions, imposes a subtle hermeneutics upon the user, and takes for granted the idea that not all can reach salvation. To make the system work you need to interpret the program yourself: a long way from the baroque community of revelers, the user is closed within the loneliness of his own inner torment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 16, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Go to a restaurant and order a $20 dinner. Pay $50.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 16, 2008)

You could drag out your ol' Apple II+


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 16, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Go to a restaurant and order a $20 dinner. Pay $50.





Seb said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Go to a restaurant and order a $20 dinner. Pay $50.
> ...


----------



## jbergsing (Feb 17, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> You could go to the Apple store and stare for a couple of hours. Or you could go to Best Buy and tell everyone looking at a PC that you switched to Apple. Of course, you could make some spiritual example out of it and maybe even write a tract to go along with it.
> 
> "Why Apple vs. PC is much like the antithetical relationship between the Sons of God and the sons of Adam" by John Bergsing


Now that is an interesting concept! LOL!


----------



## jbergsing (Feb 17, 2008)

Seb said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Go to a restaurant and order a $20 dinner. Pay $50.
> ...


Those days are long gone. Compatibility isn't a problem (for most of us end users). And I'll tell you this, I paid the same amount of money for this Vista Hunk-O-Junk that I will the Mac. I'm just so very happy to be leaving Gates 'n' his cronies behind in less than two weeks!


----------

